# Socket 775 Build



## theFOoL (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi,

So my Friend is buying All this stuff for me due to my Car Accident that happened 3 years ago and I'm unable to walk for now

Anyways here's the MB and Video Card I'm going to be using 





It'll have 4GB of RAM (8 coming later) and it'll have a Quad-core CPU @2.4 OC to 3.1 *Hopefully


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 27, 2017)

I remember good old Core 2 Quad, in my case it was 8400 Yorktown and a DDR2 board ... I gave it away and it is being used right now and as I hear Skyrim is running barely around 35 fps


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 27, 2017)

Is there any question?....


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 27, 2017)

No just a build I plan on building and posting pictures. I know other web forum I got banned from for reasons I don't know why...


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 27, 2017)

looks good for start, you want to run retro or something?

just feel free to ask something, and dont worry TPU admin wont eat you alive, so you are pretty good here


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 27, 2017)

Umm ha I plan on running old games on it in the future yeah


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 27, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> No just a build I plan on building and posting pictures. I know other web forum I got banned from for reasons I don't know why...


Then you should consider asking a mod to move your thread here
It is after all the most Suitable place for it 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/project-logs.18/


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 27, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Then you should consider asking a mod to move your thread here
> It is after all the most Suitable place for it
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/project-logs.18/



Moved.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 27, 2017)

What GPU do you plan to use


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 27, 2017)

BiggieShady said:


> I remember good old Core 2 Quad, in my case it was 8400 Yorktown and a DDR2 board ... I gave it away and it is being used right now and as I hear Skyrim is running barely around 35 fps


A buddy of mine had the same cpu up until two years ago. Everything new ran fine, not to mention skyrim. The issue there is probably the gpu.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 27, 2017)

Durvelle27 said:


> What GPU do you plan to use


probably my 750ti 2GB cause once I'm fully better I plan on upgrading my CPU and GPU on my Mini-itx system in my specs. A 1050ti and a i5 4460


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 27, 2017)

ShurikN said:


> A buddy of mine had the same cpu up until two years ago. Everything new ran fine, not to mention skyrim. The issue there is probably the gpu.


Gotta read fps in Riverwood, it was from 30 to 40 fps ... it has some kepler gtx 660 if I remember correctly .... it was pretty balanced machine on the low end


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 27, 2017)

For years i had a 775 cpu sitting  in my old bathroom. Specifically on the back of my toilet believe it or not, it was a real $hitty CPU...iirc it was a P4.

i know its a bad joke, but its the truth as well, except it was a good CPU, for its time


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 8, 2017)

And this afternoon we build new MB and some pci-e cards

Note: that's the old one lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 8, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> For years i had a 775 cpu sitting  in my old bathroom. Specifically on the back of my toilet believe it or not, it was a real $hitty CPU...iirc it was a P4.
> 
> i know its a bad joke, but its the truth as well, except it was a good CPU, for its time




Erm 775 P4s=Preshott, it wasn't till C2D that brought Intel away from garbage of non P6 architectures.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 8, 2017)

Getting things done


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 20, 2017)

My friend has bought all I needed coming December 27th, new ram 4 or 8 Gigs in Dual, replacing the big Cooler a with a smaller standard one, and that's it.

On a previous thread I posted ram errors and first I was transferring files from my HDD USB and after 10min it gave BSOD or froze *At times


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 2, 2018)

Got a new Motherboard due to the other one had faulty RAM Slots


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 5, 2018)

Here's the issue I'm having with my server. The pixel related artifacts while a movie plays happens like every 10mins or so and doesn't with my main rig. I tried the Intel Sync transcode settings with no help. So what gives...

Happens with Plex and Emby

My Server Rig: Intel 775 Q6600 Stock | 4GB RAM PC800 | nVidia 710 2GB | 450GB/750GB HDDs All Movies MP4 @720P


----------



## theFOoL (May 21, 2018)

The P5G41-M is my current. The P5Q is my upgrade and the Q9650 is my cpu upgrade - Plus 8GB GSkill ram 1066​


----------



## Crazy zookeepster (May 21, 2018)

Nice upgrade man, I would love to build a high end 775 socket system


----------



## theFOoL (May 21, 2018)

Yeah. Hopefully that board has better OC settings then my current one. Just some basic Profile 5-15% OC which fails due to the Stock HS?! only @48... I have a better HS coming tomorrow so and the RAM. I'm going to be using this as my 720P video Server with Emby and Plex. For now I use my main rig  for my Server. Above you can see while I tested the Rig it has the Pixel'related issues

That issue is probably due to the cpu as plex nor Emby use the GPU but rather the cpu


----------



## qubit (May 21, 2018)

That graphics card is seriously holding back your gaming performance, even on such an old CPU. If you can upgrade it at all it will really help.

Am I right in saying that being mini-ITX your system case can't take large cards though?

Hope you get well soon and can walk again.


----------



## theFOoL (May 21, 2018)

Thanks man and the mini itx case can only fit mitx gpus. Thanks to Linus for showing off this case ATT (At the Time) lol and well hopefully that cpu and MB will OC Well. About my leg... The botox may not help as before this I could sit for hours and my leg wouldn't turn blue but now it turns blue in mins. probably due to the metal rod in my leg. I'm just glad to be alive guys

I also plan to upgrade my HP 8460P to 8GB 2X4GB RAM and a I7 2670QM. I feel bad for my friend doing this for me. He was my Brother's best friend R.I.P I'm sure I'd pay him back somehow though


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 21, 2018)

Hi...Just some pics for u.... you have a real good friend there.. My gnarly old pc...core 2 quad 6600..running strong since 2007...

310 case


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 21, 2018)

some upgrades
1.4GB no name RAM
2.Old CM Elite 310 case
3.Deepcool Gammaxx
4.Deepcool Case Fans.
5.Adata SSD
6.Sapphire R7 240 
7.ASUS Xonar DG..Since onboard Realtek alc 662 has conked out..


----------



## theFOoL (May 22, 2018)

Current but tomorrow upgrades





19 inch monitor HP *LINK*

*
*

24 inch monitor HP *LINK*​


----------



## theFOoL (May 23, 2018)

Coming tomorrow


----------



## theFOoL (May 23, 2018)

Jose Jeswin said:


> some upgrades
> 1.4GB no name RAM
> 2.Old CM Elite 310 case
> 3.Deepcool Gammaxx
> ...


At first I thought the fans said Deadpool  but nice setup. Did you find out the ram maker? I hate when onboard stuff craps out

Just for kicks my HP 8460P upgrades 8GB Hynix (2x4GB) *LINK* i7-2670QM *LINK*


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 24, 2018)

Sorry for the delay...Did some dissassembly and found out that the RAMS are Hynix 2GB modules...i ripped out the sticker and pasted them onto the heat sinks







.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 24, 2018)

and i have upgraded the HDD to a barracuda 2TB... converted my old 2.5 inch momentus hdd into a see through portable HDD.....


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 24, 2018)

Finished...also added a deepcool fan controller....Deepcool Rockman..


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 24, 2018)

I hope that you complete your build successfully...
Happy Computing...


----------



## theFOoL (May 24, 2018)

Well hopefully the new MB help [Asus P5Q-EM] my current ASUS P5G41-M LE the OC is only these Profile crap 5-15% which doesn't help and no Manual Settings

I'm not getting it now just the HS and ram. I think the HS may help? Degrees only @43C so ha I doubt it. Just this board is a Lose... though it was cheap. I always look for cheap on eBay


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 24, 2018)

BTW..I never overclock the 775 system..definitely not worth doing...i satisfy my need for speed on my AMD FX 8350 system...the details are in my system specs...Please overclock only if you absolutely need to do so...


----------



## theFOoL (May 25, 2018)

New HS









And I Prime95'd the cpu to 2.8 from 2.4 for 25min. going to try 3GHZ​


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 25, 2018)

What were your temperatures?...and which temp monitor did you use?..


----------



## theFOoL (May 25, 2018)

I use HWinfo64 and it say 30-37C

3GHZ didn't happen. 2.8 is fine


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 25, 2018)

Don't push it.....i would recommend Core temp for stress testing...And i use open hardware monitor for routine monitoring... OHM is cool...it has a widget that shows current temps...


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 25, 2018)

for more severe testing, i use a digital themometer stuck on my AMD FX 8350 heat sink which i remove after i am done...


----------



## theFOoL (May 25, 2018)

Going to do Prime95 now for 30Mins

@48C the HS does well. Now @50


----------



## agent_x007 (May 25, 2018)

Tj. Max. adjusted ?


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 25, 2018)

Yeow.........that poor cpu...anyways...you are very brave for doing something like that....keep an eye on those temps...


----------



## theFOoL (May 25, 2018)

90C now @52


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 25, 2018)

are you running an air conditioner?


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 25, 2018)

90C is too hot brother..


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 25, 2018)

what thermal compound do you use?..


----------



## theFOoL (May 25, 2018)

No no 90 is the max temp just @50 and no... Sliver 5 is what I use

Seems the HS doesn't let it go passed 50C


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 25, 2018)

hope you are using a good thermal paste...well, signing off for now..will check on your overclocking adventures tomorrow....


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 25, 2018)

arctic silver 5 is very good...


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 28, 2018)

Hi...how's your build ?....did you complete it?


----------



## theFOoL (May 28, 2018)

yeah, OC'd to 2.8GHZ and I may buy the new MB anyways later on within the Months to come cause this one doesn't have the options that's needed to OC further *LINK*


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 28, 2018)

Great...waiting to see some pics..


----------



## cameronh779 (May 28, 2018)

I have some a nice 4GB DDR3 set and a Q6600 if you are interested bud. As well as a GTS 250 1GB. You can check my thread in the buy/sell/trade forum if youd like.


----------



## theFOoL (May 28, 2018)

I'm fine. Going to set up my Emby Server and see if the same issue comes up as before


----------



## theFOoL (May 29, 2018)

I've tested the server on my phone and no green artifacts so far. Going to test on my roku TV next


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 29, 2018)

Added a deepcool white fan to my other pc..


----------



## Jose Jeswin (May 29, 2018)

waiting for your roku TV test..


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 29, 2018)

I hope he didn't pay to much for those parts because you find them for free over here on the side of the road.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jun 3, 2018)

HI.....how are you today?...just checking..


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm fine man. Just waiting  for my Botox for my Leg. It's been 3 months and  no calls. This has happened before which pisses me off! Shouldn't take this Long...

Well my 775 Build is running great @2.8 from 2.4


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jun 3, 2018)

Glad to hear...hope you get it soon... @2.8 is very good...


----------



## Valantar (Jun 3, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> View attachment 101457
> 
> The P5G41-M is my current. The P5Q is my upgrade and the Q9650 is my cpu upgrade - Plus 8GB GSkill ram 1066​


I just retired my Q9450 and Asus Rampage Formula last year - they served me very well for eight years. It was a great overclocker too, going up to 3.52GHz with only a Hyper 212 Evo and perfectly manageable temps. The main thing to note is that given a powerful enough GPU, these CPUs can still do some good work. My Fury X got a massive boost (50% or more increase in FPS) after moving it to my new Ryzen system, but a semi-modern high-end-to-mid-range (say, a 960 or so?) card is still worth putting in there if you can get it.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 3, 2018)

Yeah I may or my not switch Motherboard's. Time will only Tell. For now I'm looking at upgrading my HP 8460P to a i7-2760QM from a i5-dual-core and x2 4gb ram from single 4gb


----------



## Bones (Jun 3, 2018)

Suggestion:
Just popped a 775 system in the case for DD use here and happened to have a Xeon L3360 quad chip to use. 
It's a true 775 chip (No mod needed to use) and it's a 2.83GHz chip stock. Has the full 12M L2 cache and even better is it's a 65W chip vs 95W for all other quads like it. 



If you ever run across one of these I highly suggest you grab it for your build if you're still running it when you see one of these.
I've noted these are kinda expensive on fleabay but maybe you'll get lucky and find one reasonable like I did.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 3, 2018)

Pshh I got lucky with my HP 8460P for only 45$ in decent condition. I've seen these chips go for 45-100 but for now I'm fine


----------



## Bones (Jun 3, 2018)

If I happen to spot another that's reasonable in price I'll let you know. Next time I pop into the local PC store I'll see if they have one loose like this one was - Scored it for $10 if you can believe that but I did. 
You did get a nice deal with that, I was thinking with this chip you'd have the speed, lower temps and less power consumption too if you could find one reasonably cheap.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 3, 2018)

That's one thing I'd like to do. Here in Alabama near the water I know a good amount of shops here. Just I can't walk but hopefully soon as mentioned above


----------



## Bones (Jun 3, 2018)

I assume you're speaking of the Mobile area, I'm just north of Montgomery myself. 
If I do stumble across one I'll pick it up and let you know.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 1, 2018)

Bones said:


> Suggestion:
> Just popped a 775 system in the case for DD use here and happened to have a Xeon L3360 quad chip to use.
> It's a true 775 chip (No mod needed to use) and it's a 2.83GHz chip stock. Has the full 12M L2 cache and even better is it's a 65W chip vs 95W for all other quads like it.
> View attachment 102034
> ...



Good idea in theory those Xeons, but check mobo cpu support list, cause' my P5Q Pro does not have any Xeon support according to Asus.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 1, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> Good idea in theory those Xeons, but check mobo cpu support list, cause' my P5Q Pro does not have any Xeon support according to Asus.


I had a couple of 775 Xeons that run in an Asus 775 board that was a lot more basic than the P5q, and it seemed to run fine, might be BIOS dependant for the microcode.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 1, 2018)

Database containing moded BIOSes with Xeon support : LINK (sure enough, P5Q Pro is in there).
Download, update - Done.
Here's backup one (if link above doesn't work for you) : LINK.


----------



## Bones (Jul 1, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> Good idea in theory those Xeons, but check mobo cpu support list, cause' my P5Q Pro does not have any Xeon support according to Asus.



Actually I believe it should work - If speaking about compatability with 771 chips you could be right about it but the L3360 is a true 775 Xeon, no modding required for it to work.
You will run across issues with doing a mod to use 771's in a 775 board, that fact but I know my REX for example will run it all day long even though it will only work with the 3xxx series Xeons and nothing else with the mod.
As long as the chip is a true 775 chip chances are good it will work.

However there is a caveat - Not all 775 chips work in all 775 boards "As is". Some boards with one BIOS file/later file will run later chips but not older ones, if you flash in an older BIOS file then it works with the older chips but not the newer ones. 
Ran into that with my DFI P965-S Dark and had two files for each to flash the BIOS chip with based on what I was wanting to run.


----------



## 27MaD (Jul 1, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> View attachment 101457
> 
> The P5G41-M is my current. The P5Q is my upgrade and the Q9650 is my cpu upgrade - Plus 8GB GSkill ram 1066​


Perfect budget build (a 1155 socket build would be better of course) , but i recommend you to pair it with a GTX 750 TI 2gb or GT 1030 DDR5 , and you will be able to run lots of awesome games like Fortnite , PUBG , GTA 5 , Call of duty black ops 3 , Battlefield 4 and lots of other nice games.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 1, 2018)

Think I'll be switching builds to my main 1150 for gaming and my 775 build for my MEDIA Server. As I OC'd to 2.8 from 2.4 and I tested and has no issues playing back video. Before I had these green Artifacts from time to time within 5-10min but now All is good


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 2, 2018)

Bones said:


> Actually I believe it should work - If speaking about compatability with 771 chips you could be right about it but the L3360 is a true 775 Xeon, no modding required for it to work.
> You will run across issues with doing a mod to use 771's in a 775 board, that fact but I know my REX for example will run it all day long even though it will only work with the 3xxx series Xeons and nothing else with the mod.
> As long as the chip is a true 775 chip chances are good it will work.
> 
> ...



I'm constantly surprised how the desktop x86 market, even a decade on from 775 platform is still being tinkered & hacked with...  
Wonder if this scene, albeit with more modern platforms will still be active a decade or more from now...


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 28, 2018)

One Question here... why when I OC'ed the cpu to 2.8 does it no longer have the issue I posted a few post back? Post *#19*

Just seems a bit out of place that a 2.4GHZ Quad CPU will do that on a 720P video stream service client but now @2.8GHZ All is fine


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 17, 2018)

Here are the pics of my updated build. My friend RGB it like a boss!







He bought some RGB USB strings and he bought another hard drive. He also bought a SD card to Sata PCB for me to toy with. I saw a review for it and the speeds weren't so great but for Cloudready it shouldn't matter. Just people wanted CR on a SD Card. He's also buying a class 10 16GB card. Should do fine as CR is Google Drive based for storage mainly so


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi...Hope you are
 doing well...Thats a very nice build with cool lights.....I used CM universal led strips in my build...easy to attach because they have magnets at the back..


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Oct 18, 2018)

my next experiment is attaching a DIY transparent side panel using plexiglass and thumb screws...to my second pc..


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi guys back again
So my Friend is buying a Modded Socket 771 Xeon cpu *LINK* for my current 775 build. I have already checked and the cpu will work on the MB. What are your thoughts on this as I've already seen some guys on YouTube do it *LINK *though mines already Modded​


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi...how are you?...if your cpu is modded...it should fit right in if its already modded...keep an eye on the temps though....


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 26, 2018)

My upgrades plus a side project dealing with the old HP I have...


----------



## Crazy zookeepster (Dec 11, 2018)

Yeah you just need a good cooling solution for it, doubt a stock cooler will quite do it. If you have some overclocking on your mind, look at a decent 240 AIO or Nocturas poop brown big boy cooler/ Be quiet dark rock pro. The 120 AIO can deal with temps, but they can get quite noisy due to the single fan doing all the heavy lifting


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 11, 2018)

Yeah I have some coolers in mind


----------



## storm-chaser (Dec 11, 2018)

Nice. You should be able to get 4.0Ghz + out of that combination...


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Dec 12, 2018)

How about an old but effective cooler...in its new edition...
http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/hyper-212-black-edition/


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 1, 2019)

My Friend is coming tomorrow for us to discuss for what's next. So the thing I had him buy is a Modded Xeon CPU for the 775 motherboard on my Build. Till then here's some pics of my Build for now. I have list for RAM but that's only if he can get the MB with 4 Slots


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi rk3066...how are you?....that cable is a little too close to the fan...it can touch the fan if your pc is not level...have you considered adding a wire grille?...i have added one to mine..


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jan 2, 2019)

Its not a big thing...but gives me some peace of mind..


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jan 2, 2019)

Btw...i hope your friend gets an mb with 4 slots..


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 2, 2019)

Ha glad you noticed cause I didn't lol. Well I'm abit (I miss that company ha) under the weather today but he'll come tonight or tomorrow. He has the cpu but the other stuff idk. We'll see

My cpu and ram for a 1150 Build is on hold

The CPU a i3 3150 RAM 8GB (2X4GB) I mentioned a ZOTAC MB ITX

Games I played were KF and KF2 (Note I was... Going to play it "KF2" 'KF is or stands for Killing Floor' but my accident happened) and that's it really but I would love to play GTA5 on pc now

Just an update as well: still my life side of body is somewhat unusable due to the brain injury or something else. You guys have any thoughts let me know. Like I can control my arm/hand on my right side just fine. It is when I try to move my left side is I have to actually Think about it first but my fingers on my hand it's hard and unable to move like my right hand


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 2, 2019)

Not read the entire thread. Would you be interested in a MSI Twin FrozR 660Ti?


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 2, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not read the entire thread. Would you be interested in a MSI Twin FrozR 660Ti?


my 750Ti is better and fine ha but thanks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 2, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> my 750Ti is better and fine ha but thanks



If you check out reviews i think you'll find the 660Ti is faster.


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 2, 2019)

Meh well as long as it handles KF and KF2 Plus GTA5 I'm good


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 2, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> Just an update as well: still my life side of body is somewhat unusable due to the brain injury or something else. You guys have any thoughts let me know. Like I can control my arm/hand on my right side just fine. It is when I try to move my left side is I have to actually Think about it first but my fingers on my hand it's hard and unable to move like my right hand


I'd say it's probably brain hemorrhage or a stoke (since it's affected entire side of the body).
It's not serious enough to be life threatning, but severe enough to cause your symptoms.
Important part is that it may not be a result of direct impact on head. Simply vains in brain may be weakened and sometimes they may burst under increased pressure (sudden movement), OR you had a clot and it somehow manage to find it's way into your head vessels.


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 2, 2019)

Yeah like in some locations it really hurts to touch. Especially when I wear a shoe on that foot. Also I can't sleep on my left side. Only on my right. That idk ha


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jan 2, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> Yeah like in some locations it really hurts to touch. Especially when I wear a shoe on that foot. Also I can't sleep on my left side. Only on my right. That idk ha




its called paresthesia...usually seen in recovering nerve injuries...hopefully it will be gone soon...


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jan 2, 2019)

try not to think about it...get well soon....and complete that build..


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 2, 2019)

O I will. At least the part of my brain wasn't damaged of my knowledge of computering


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jan 2, 2019)

use a water bed..and i hope that you are practicing your physiotherapy exercises regularly..


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jan 2, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> O I will. At least the part of my brain wasn't damaged of my knowledge of computering



you won't lose your memories dear rk3066...atleast not anymore...you are in recovering phase now..


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 4, 2019)

OK here 






But when I try to OC it'll BSOD or just restart at times. Also the board complaint is to upgrade to allow it's full option but I think it's a lie  due to its a Xeon on a 775. If I get the P5Q you think it'll OC or...

Just the current one doesn't have much to OC not even FSB or Voltage controls​


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 4, 2019)

You need moded BIOS to get full support on Xeon.
2x2GB or is it 4x1GB ?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 4, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> You need moded BIOS to get full support on Xeon.


Yes probably a micro code injection/editing of bios for full functionality


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 4, 2019)

For cheap and powerful cpu for older games can get the Core 2 Duo E8400.


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 4, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> You need moded BIOS to get full support on Xeon.
> 2x2GB or is it 4x1GB ?


it's 2X2GB = 4GB and I'll look into that


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 5, 2019)

What ya think...
Some people via eBay title there RAM as AMD only but in reality I call it BS! As they *Say it'll only work on AMD System and they just lower the price... 

*THIS* RAM looks cool and Color RED but what y'all think. A brand from China but what brand isn't right?

Just I've never known RAM not to be specific other than Server RAM​


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jan 5, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> What ya think...
> Some people via eBay title there RAM as AMD only but in reality I call it BS! As they *Say it'll only work on AMD System and they just lower the price...
> 
> *THIS* RAM looks cool and Color RED but what y'all think. A brand from China but what brand isn't right?
> ...




the ram looks nice..but your mb has only 2 ram slots right?...and i think the max memory supported is 4 gb if i am not mistaken...try getting 2x2 gb ram sticks..


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 5, 2019)

That's because my friend is buying the PQ5 board which supports 8 or 16... 

Edit : 



Prime95 current then stopping n 15min.... Now @35 and going for a HR still temp @64C 






So I  have this HDD my friend had bought off eBay due to the price @20$ what/how can I repair it *If possible?





OK using SeaGate USB to Long FiX so hopefully (AKA probably not due to it's probably a hardware issue)  and it Fail!!! O Well


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jan 5, 2019)

Dear rk3066, never buy HDDs from ebay...i had the unfortunate experience of getting one some time back...showed the same error as yours...now its a showpiece in my room...








btw, i have fixed some seagate HDDs using SEATOOLS DISC WIZARD....i burnt the iso onto a dvd and used the 'zerofill disc' option...in my case, the sectors were reallocated correctly and the HDD worked normally...but the uncorrectable sector count value remained the same..its worth a try...


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 5, 2019)

So I just got the MB replacement for my 1150 Build the *ZOTAC H87*​


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 7, 2019)

*Just some photos and my MB will be here shortly* 




​


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 15, 2019)

*Tomorrow my Friend comes over to test All the MB I have to make sure they work*

*Also he's bringing the PQ5 MB to hopefully allow OC to the Xeon CPU. I'm also moving into a new house. Been in this apartment for to long*

*Last my 1150 Build will finally be Alive again! *​


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 20, 2019)

I had Prime95 and @68C


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jan 21, 2019)

That's a nice temperature...how long did you run prime 95..


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 21, 2019)

For 2hrs


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 28, 2019)

*Ok so the PSU is acting up again *

OK so by moving to the new house it's acting up again but I did as before but no go. I even (your not suppose to I know) begged on the case with several on/off Led RGB lighting. Probably the psu has had it​


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2019)

Just reading through the thread and thought I'd see how things were going   Any ideas on what PSU you'd have in mind?


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 28, 2019)

Well my friend is going to bring one over on Wednesday so. Now I have to see if my 1150 Build will work (it probably will) though after thinking it could be the Power Cable


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2019)

Whereabouts are you based my good sir?


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 28, 2019)

In the US.  Alabama, Summerdale


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2019)

Ah damn, if you where over this side of the pond I would have offered to send you a PSU cable or two this evening


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 28, 2019)

Yeah it's either the psu or something else. It worked perfectly fine when I unplug/plugged the 24+4 pin connector back in when we  lived at the Apartment. Oh and now my Box Server doesn't want to boot. I tried reset bios, overide to the SSD and even booted on the windows go partition to make sure windows was on the Drive. Not even the Windows setup wants to boot

WTH is going on!


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2019)

I'd take it all out and then put it on a box and test things bit by bit   If your friend can bring over another PSU, you can test it as well...


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 29, 2019)

OK false Alarm for the Box-Server. In BIOS I noticed that it was in Legacy Mode and not EUFI ￼￼ now for the 775 ​


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 29, 2019)

And I got working again but this time it uhh just worked as I can't remember lol. I even shook the pc back and forth and didn't turn off. I thought it was the cpu but it just can't be that as someone stated before. He has the MB so Thursday is our time ​


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 1, 2019)

So after days of him working with a client he can finally come over with a new HSK for the 1150 and my New  ASUS P5Q-EM Do to optain better OC for the Xeon Modded CPU hopefully


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 3, 2019)

OK so the ASUS P5Q-EM Do is a good board but I wouldn't take the Xeon but the other thing is that the board just won't boot. Not even the Windows setup. As you see I think it's the battery as when I go to power cycle the psu it goes to default but it's on Legacy and not AHCI  but that's what you get for 775. We are getting the batteries for the motherboard so hopefully it'll work. The reason I had a PSU on stand by is because I thought it was the psu but nope. Wish Luck


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 4, 2019)

Could it be a CPU Fan Error? (I highly doubt) that's causing this issue. The fan pin is too short to get to the connector so it's on the closes case fan one. I may switch the HSK around for it to go into the CPU header


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2019)

Have you tried resetting the bios and testing out the ram just to make sure that that works?   Might be worth testing another CPU if you have another spare


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 4, 2019)

I have my previous cpu in it but still acting like it was. As I mentioned it's probably not the cpu that was causing the issue but probably the MB somehow. I've tried 3 programs with no help. I don't know what the issue is. I've tried resetting the BIOS by default


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm about done with this. I've tried everything I know to do. About to go back to the previous motherboard


----------



## phill (Feb 5, 2019)

It might be worth seeing if you could re-flash the bios, maybe that might bring the board back into life?  Failing that it seems like it might be dead Jim


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 5, 2019)

Eh I already tried doing that but it just won't see the BIOS file. I've tried Millions of times reset the BIOS, disabled feature, etc.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi rk3066...how about assembling the pc on a tabletop...just add each component and check?..

i have had problems with the cpu fan connector not connected...maybe you can get a fan extender cable or fan splitter cable and try connecting...


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Feb 5, 2019)

The build looks nice so far..


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 5, 2019)

Yea I'll probably do that thanks. Will post back

On second thought, how about I just disconnect everything one by one "Within the the case" (the HDDs mostly) and to see what's causing the problem. The cpu isn't that's for sure. Also again it is the Q6600 @2.4GHZ (on the previous board I had it to 3.0GHZ) though *If we get this board working we can use the Xeon Modded CPU cause I think my friend was just "How you say" at a lost or something be the board had no beeps or errors when it booted up

Alast now I have to take the battery out to clear cmos (don't know where the jumper is) cause now it just freezing at the post screen





And now it freezes at the Windows Logo via the Setup loading. Me switching boards I'm done. P. S that Flicker is from the onboard with a setting I accidentally used for the memory pull


----------



## agent_x007 (Feb 5, 2019)

Your memory isn't stable (or you simply didn't Enabled Memory Remap Feature).
Next are possiblilities for that issue screeen :
1) Dead GPU/VRAM
2) Damaged PCI-e slot/chipset
3) Damaged device or driver comaptibility issue
Check what iGPU looks like (without external GPU).
Try using less RAM, and/or PCI GPU (not PCI-E, maybe try riser GPU to PCIe x1 ?).


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Feb 5, 2019)

Dear rk3066....take it slow..one thing at a time...i am sure you can figure it out...

regarding the IGP, i remember reading somewhere that if the motherboard logo has corruption, the motherboard is likely damaged beyond repair...i am not sure though...do you have any such symptoms?..


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 5, 2019)

What you mean by "Motherboard Logo"? And I'm going to try just one stick of RAM, the Onboard Graphics with and without that at max "by default its at 128MB"


----------



## agent_x007 (Feb 5, 2019)

Also, Disable DRAM Read Training.
"Maximum DVMT" increases VRAM on iGPU up to 1GB on Win XP (if you have 2GB+ RAM), and up to 1849MB when you pack over 4GB on Vista or later OSes.
PS. Why no Remap (you don't have 4GB RAM) ?


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 5, 2019)

Yeah I've done everything I can't boot off USB or a HDD. Again I've set BIOS default and no go. Funny thing though when I tried to boot the USB it just stayed there for 2 minutes then it just rebooted. I truly think this MB has some issues that I don't know of so. Just when my friend comes by next week he'll see what I'm talking about

Also when I removed a stick of RAM I had to remove the the battery due to it freezes upon start up and just shows like 1306 etc. Of RAM which is incorrect​


----------



## agent_x007 (Feb 5, 2019)

How did you created that Boot USB ?


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 5, 2019)

All the above programs RuFus, those programs that are meant mainly for Linux but have Windows as well "forget the name", and of course The Windows Creation Tool


----------



## agent_x007 (Feb 5, 2019)

Windows Creation Tool, boot may not work with old boards.
With Rufus, you should try MBR BIOS option with added fixes for old BIOSes (it's a tick box under advanced drive properties).


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 5, 2019)

I did with RuFus and I got "Kernel Security Check Failure" and researched it but apparently you need to access the setup which is what I'm trying to do but this ASUS P5Q-EM DO is trash but at least I can return it in 30 days


----------



## storm-chaser (Feb 5, 2019)

Not sure exactly what the problem is but you could try PowerISO to create a bootable USB drive. Always worked for me.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 17, 2019)

*
So we had to return the MB as it wasn't working out at all. Just wouldn't boot at all no matter what we tried. Guess after the rest of the part "Cables and what not" we'll be buying the ASUS P5Q-EM *​


----------



## Ripcord (Feb 17, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> Yea I'll probably do that thanks. Will post back
> 
> On second thought, how about I just disconnect everything one by one "Within the the case" (the HDDs mostly) and to see what's causing the problem. The cpu isn't that's for sure. Also again it is the Q6600 @2.4GHZ (on the previous board I had it to 3.0GHZ) though *If we get this board working we can use the Xeon Modded CPU cause I think my friend was just "How you say" at a lost or something be the board had no beeps or errors when it booted up
> 
> ...


that looks like  a graphics card issue.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 17, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> that looks like  a graphics card issue.


I tried with it and without it. That MB was toast


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Feb 17, 2019)

Glad you figured it out....time to start with a new mb...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 17, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> I tried with it and without it. That MB was toast





Jose Jeswin said:


> Glad you figured it out....time to start with a new mb...


Come back here to continue the build. Very interesting.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 20, 2019)

My next list in 2 weeks: A motherboard that has OC in bios for the Xeon Modded CPU ASUS P5Q-EM | a Display Port to VGA for the HP 8460p | 17 Inch Monitor for the HP | 4x2GB RAM for the MB | CD-ROM/DVD Drive USB | USB 3.0 Hub


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi guys, 

So with my board currently the ASUS (P5G41-M LE) I'm getting (my ASUS P5Q-EM coming in a week)  but I'd like to address one thing. Why does this board still use 256MB of RAM to supply it for the onboard graphics when clearly I have the 750 Ti. The BIOS has options but I have PCI/GED or whatever it was selected but still it takes away the RAM. Doesn't really effect my usage but just curious...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 20, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So with my board currently the ASUS (P5G41-M LE) I'm getting (my ASUS P5Q-EM coming in a week)  but I'd like to address one thing. Why does this board still use 256MB of RAM to supply it for the onboard graphics when clearly I have the 750 Ti. The BIOS has options but I have PCI/GED or whatever it was selected but still it takes away the RAM. Doesn't really effect my usage but just curious...


Got any screen shots? I think I know what you're talking about but would like to see it before we jump into a solution.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 20, 2019)

Here are the shots.... 



Just A FYI you can't Disable Memory Size for the onboard


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 20, 2019)

Should be pretty clear you select
PEG/PCI

(any selection with IGD includes Intergrated Graphics Display)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 20, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> Just A FYI you can't Disable Memory Size for the onboard


Yup, that's what I was thinking. You need to select PEG/PCI. This forces the motherboard to look to PCIe slot then PCI for a gfx output. It disables the onboard gfx and does not allocate system memory to the IGD.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 20, 2019)

I did but the onboard still uses the memory...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 20, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> I did but the onboard still uses the memory...


Really? It shouldn't. Are you sure it's actually using it? Not that it's a big deal, it's only 128mb, but still.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 20, 2019)

I have my 750 Ti and I'd assume it would transfer to the card automatically but apparently not. Don't know what the issue but I'm getting the new board within a week so


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 20, 2019)

Try "PEG/PCI" and "Maximum DVMT".


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 21, 2019)

Tried it but still. Can't wait for new board


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi...my Intel g 31 mb has the same settings and does the same thing...however I think the ram gets reallocated automatically during periods of heavy ram usage...not sure though...


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 28, 2019)

THIS is what I Need 



​


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 28, 2019)

Back in 2007-2008 I built a rig with an intel E7200, I bought the Sunbeam Core Contact Cooler:






Did some overclocking and left it running @ 3.6Ghz.

In 2009 I needed to buy a new motherboard for it (was a Gigabyte board), bought an Asus P5Q(?) and gave that rig to my dad, he's still using it today with this cooler, although I can't overclock the E7200 anymore for some reason but for my dad it still works fine @ stock.

It was one of the best air coolers at the time.
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sunbeam/Core_Contact_Freezer/


----------



## storm-chaser (Mar 28, 2019)

Thermalright Ultra 120 extreme is what I use on my Q9650. Does a pretty good job holding temps even when clocked at 4.5Ghz


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 28, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> View attachment 119711
> Thermalright Ultra 120 extreme is what I use on my Q9650. Does a pretty good job holding temps even when clocked at 4.5Ghz



Can't go wrong with a thermalright cooler either, they also made some excellent GPU coolers.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 29, 2019)

Just GPU coolers aren't my thing, when you OC it too much then that's it. I mean yes they look cool but...


----------



## Japie073 (Mar 29, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So with my board currently the ASUS (P5G41-M LE) I'm getting (my ASUS P5Q-EM coming in a week)  but I'd like to address one thing. Why does this board still use 256MB of RAM to supply it for the onboard graphics when clearly I have the 750 Ti. The BIOS has options but I have PCI/GED or whatever it was selected but still it takes away the RAM. Doesn't really effect my usage but just curious...




Try disabling the Protected Audio/Video Path. Options are "Lite", "Paranoid" or "Disabled".
This worked for my P5G41T-M LX. I can see all 8GB of RAM.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 30, 2019)

My MB has no such option. Still this coming week my next MB continues. The ASUS P5Q-EM. The only difference between this and my current is the BIOS has OC options where my current only has limited % and barely any power options or even a FSB option


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 4, 2019)

Tomorrow I get my P5Q-EM and RAM and more other stuff. Stay Tuned...


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 7, 2019)

So Tomorrow I'll be getting the P5Q-EM along with some Others things. Wish me Luck


----------



## theFOoL (May 2, 2019)

OK Buddies I'll Finally be getting the ASUS P5Q-EM with the OC BIOS! (There are lots and lots of revisions of this board which is stupid but hey it was the 775 Era 

See ya soon within a week so so​


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 10, 2019)

Just a side note... 






My friend fixed my CD Drive Caddy. Had to buy another one and he pulled out a plastic piece which was not allowing connection so​


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 13, 2021)

My buying List 

A Mini PCIE to PCI-E X1 *LINK*





PCI-E Extender PCI E 1X Riser *LINK*





8GB 2x4GB kit *LINK*





SSD NVME 256GB *LINK



*​*
Add-on NVME LINK*





PCIe to 2//3/4 pci x1 slots *LINK



*​


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 17, 2021)

One question... With that pci-e 3 slot would I be  able to boot say from my WiN7 boot load menu if I installed Go Editions?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 17, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> One question... With that pci-e 3 slot would I be  able to boot say from my WiN7 boot load menu if I installed Go Editions?


Good question.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 17, 2021)

I'd imagine I could. I sent my friend a 8pin to dual molex for main power


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 9, 2021)

Coming this week is all my goods up top. I'll have my laptop msata Wi-Fi sticker Antennas on the side or top of the case. Plus my NVME Cards


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 19, 2021)

And my Friend bought these...

What y'all think. That 3 pci-e lane will be connected to a x4 pci-e lane so just curious on the speeds I'll get with the 256GB NVME


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 22, 2021)

Interesting thread this. It's an inspiring read reminding me of the days when OC & tinkering where FUN!
 I have an Asus P5Q Pro sitting around with a Xeon in it. Also I was digging around in my RAM storage box & discovered a Kingston Hyper X DDR2 1066 kit of 2x2Gb sticks. When I get the time I'll set that baby up cause' I'm curious what those RAM sticks can do when OC pushed.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 27, 2021)

And they are Here so this coming next week...


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 28, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> My buying List
> 
> A Mini PCIE to PCI-E X1 *LINK*
> 
> ...


That link you listed to the DDR2, the seller claims it only works in AMD boards. I was curious about how come Intel had the P45 boards set up to use up to 16GB of ram yet only 4 slots. There must have been some 4GB modules around in those days but there a bugger to try & find now.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 28, 2021)

Well ha  I've bought kits like this before AMD Only but they still work for Intel


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 28, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> That link you listed to the DDR2, the seller claims it only works in AMD boards.





theFOoL said:


> Well ha I've bought kits like this before AMD Only but they still work for Intel


The DDR2 AMD focused DIMMs are just normal DDR2 with SPD profiles specifically configured for AMD boards. However, there are no rules that say they can't run in Intel systems as to do so would break JEDEC qualifications.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The DDR2 AMD focused DIMMs are just normal DDR2 with SPD profiles specifically configured for AMD boards. However, there are no rules that say they can't run in Intel systems as to do so would break JEDEC qualifications.


True, I get that, but apps exist to reprogram SPDs.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 1, 2021)

So Excited for Tomorrow guy's... 

Hoping this will work-out

Been a Dream to have Laptop based WiFi on a Desktop based Build *7260**!*​


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 3, 2021)

And... All failed bc it we plugged the M.2 into the pci-e 3 lane PCB which shorted the board. So he's buying another. The M.2 to pci-e was for a 4X and needed a 1X so I found one. Till then 

Oh here's the photo of the back side of my case lol



​


----------



## Fangio1951 (Nov 3, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> And... All failed bc it we plugged the M.2 into the pci-e 3 lane PCB which shorted the board. So he's buying another. The M.2 to pci-e was for a 4X and needed a 1X so I found one. Till then
> 
> Oh here's the photo of the back side of my case lol
> 
> View attachment 223474​


Nice spaghetti (sarcasm)


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 4, 2021)

OP, you'll have to get a board that supports booting from PCIe card. Not all LGA775 boards do that.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 4, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> OP, you'll have to get a board that supports booting from PCIe card. Not all LGA775 boards do that.


EasyBCD should do the trick...


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 9, 2021)

Hey guys I'm in a bit of a pickle. My board has Gen2 pci-e express lane I think correct me and we I bought a pci-e card with 6 Sata ports with no power which is supposed to be pwred by the lane "yes I think that is for Gen3" but was worth a try. It lights up with blue led but windows doesn't detect it "yes I plugged in my SSD" but I'm trying to find one that's backward compatible for Gen2. Wish me Luck


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 10, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Hey guys I'm in a bit of a pickle. My board has Gen2 pci-e express lane I think correct me and we I bought a pci-e card with 6 Sata ports with no power which is supposed to be pwred by the lane "yes I think that is for Gen3" but was worth a try. It lights up with blue led but windows doesn't detect it "yes I plugged in my SSD" but I'm trying to find one that's backward compatible for Gen2. Wish me Luck


Which one of your systems are we talking about?


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 10, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> EasyBCD should do the trick...


I was referring to the bios, not a boot loader app.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Which one of your systems are we talking about?


My 775


AlwaysHope said:


> I was referring to the bios, not a boot loader app.


The  ASUS p5q em does not pick up pci-e related add ons if any 775 MB's from that period as far as I'm aware


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 10, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> My 775
> 
> The  ASUS p5q em does not pick up pci-e related add ons if any 775 MB's from that period as far as I'm aware


I'm not an expert on LGA775 platforms but unless the bios can see the PCIe card, then no way an OS is going to see it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 10, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> My 775


Ah ok.


theFOoL said:


> Hey guys I'm in a bit of a pickle. My board has Gen2 pci-e express lane I think correct me and we I bought a pci-e card with 6 Sata ports with no power which is supposed to be pwred by the lane "yes I think that is for Gen3" but was worth a try. It lights up with blue led but windows doesn't detect it "yes I plugged in my SSD" but I'm trying to find one that's backward compatible for Gen2. Wish me Luck


As shown in the board manual found here, that board has a PCIe 2.0 spec 16X slot which can provide 75total watts of power through the slot. However the other two PCIe 1x slots are PCIe 1.0 spec and only provide 25 watts each(IIRC). Still, that should be more than enough for a 6port SATA controller card. You'll be fine.



AlwaysHope said:


> I'm not an expert on LGA775 platforms but unless the bios can see the PCIe card, then no way an OS is going to see it.


As a boot device, maybe. But is a system hardware device, Windows will see it and ask for drivers if it doesn't have them already.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 10, 2021)

Hmm to my guess then the 3 lane PCB blew the card then bc I did smell something after the boot but no smoke. It's strange the card even turned on with it's blue led like


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> As a boot device, maybe. But is a system hardware device, Windows will see it and ask for drivers if it doesn't have them already.



I refer only to boot devices cause the OP wanted to boot from a PCIe card.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 10, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> I refer only to boot devices cause the OP wanted to boot from a PCIe card.


Ah, ok.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 10, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> I refer only to boot devices cause the OP wanted to boot from a PCIe card.


That's true yes. I see that if only my MB would connect with the  3 lane PCB "that it has a small USB Type pci-e PCB for the connection and the PCB of the 3 lane has either a molex or a Sata power plug but can only choose one or I could be wrong... LINK

We may have just shorted the board bc I think we should of used card board to not let touch the case so


----------



## Valantar (Nov 10, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> That's true yes. I see that if only my MB would connect with the  3 lane PCB "that it has a small USB Type pci-e PCB for the connection and the PCB of the 3 lane has either a molex or a Sata power plug but can only choose one or I could be wrong... LINK
> 
> We may have just shorted the board bc I think we should of used card board to not let touch the case so


Despite the power connectors on board I wouldn't trust a board like that to be able to power anything that doesn't have its own power connector. Signal integrity over that USB 3.0 cable might also not be the best.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 29, 2021)

Yeah that 3-Lane PCB was meant for just mining so yeah my fault but got to try something right? I'm using the onboard Graphics G45 Intel yes I know I know it's poor but I just browse now so. I have a laptop based Wi-Fi PCB connected through a msata PCB pci-e. Works great plus has BT 4.2

Next my friend is bringing back the 4x M.2 PCB for the 16x lane slot


----------

